# temperate US platanthera question



## fbrem (Oct 28, 2010)

I just dug up my dormant NOID platantheras (something closely related to integrilabia and blephariglottis or a hybrid of the two) that I showed earlier this year and broke the ends off of two tubers. I took them in and washed all the media off. I suppose they are now very prone to rot so should I let them dry completely then put them in a moist container in the fridge, or should I put them directly in the container and fridge before they dry out. They have about 2-3 cm shoots already and it would be nice if I could keep the shoots alive, but ultimately the tubers are most important. I have very little experience with these outside my bog garden, what should I do?

Forrest


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't have experience with successful Platanthera cultivation, but from my experience with Applectron hymenale, I would not dry the new bulbs out. The shoots will wither and new buds might not develop. Keep them at least lightly damp.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 28, 2010)

Leo's right about this, don't dry them out at all. You could treat them with a little fungicide and them bag them in slightly damp vermiculite or perlite for the winter. Personally, I'd just replant them.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2010)

What?! Are you protecting them from the snow fall in Memphis!?


----------

